# How big is your worm?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

:shock:

What are you fishing for Goob? :lol:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats a little personal


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang, you have a biggun' goob.

Mine is a bit smaller and has a weird shiny bump on it&#8230; :?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't remember where I got those things, Netcraft I think. I use them in my traveling rodbuilding display back in the day.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Be careful with this...Gary will lock it and ban everyone of you!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Reminds me of the punch line: "That water is cold." "And deep!"


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL! I had to look close at that tape measure to make sure it wasn't your "special" one that you use for the koka...errr sardines that you catch.


----------

